# Ground jerky with Dales seasoning



## jaxon2 (Jul 18, 2020)

In the past I've made whole muscle jerky using Dale's steak seasoning. I'm interested in trying it with ground jerky. Anybody  ever tried it? How much liquid marinade per pound of meat? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 18, 2020)

I would try small test runs with different ratios 1:1, 2:1, 3:1  and so on. Find what you like best. Dales is pretty salty. Everyone's pallet is different.
A fry test wont tell much from the moisture content in the meat.  

My 2 cents
Boykjo


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2020)

That is a good question, cause I only make ground jerky, cause I don’t like to chew all day long. I would like to hear from the jerky guru’s on converting a whole meat jerky recipe to a ground meat version. I use cure #1 in my jerky so that would go by the weight of the meat, but what about the marinade or spice blend?
I will be following this!
Al


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jul 18, 2020)

I season with the same amount of spices or just a little more than I would use for hamburgers or meatloaf.
And I don't use a lot of liquid seasoning because it will take too long to dry.  I even bought some powdered worchestershire sauce for ground jerky.
Jerkyholic website has a section on ground meat jerky and I use his rolled out method rather than a jerky gun.


----------

